# Storm in a Teapot



## ChrisK (Mar 15, 2016)

_Storm in a Teapot_: Ash Ø10".

Reactions: Like 16 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2016)

Gorgeous piece of wood! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2016)

Simple and yet very pleasing to the eye. The wood speaks for the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2016)

That's great Christos! Waves at the bottom and sky above, nice use of the wood...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2016)

Back to basics! Clean design - pretty wood - love the second hand! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very clean and neat looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisK (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm words.
In fact, a lot of brain storming about this piece of ash drove me to the conclusion that all was already said. And this is one of my favorites for the demonstration is given that art is in the nature and we woodworkers are but middlemen...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

Very appealing to the eye, and the finish looks great. Also like the squiggly second hand.

I'm going to take a wild guess and say 10:26:39 .... whether AM or PM I cannot say but I'll guess AM when the picture was taken, because I think that is a sliver of indirect morning sunlight being cast on the wall in the background just to the right of the 3 o'clock position.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisK (Mar 16, 2016)

Your guess is correct Kevin. But the pic was taken at 10:25:48 AM. I should set time properly.

Oil finish with a German made oil I used for the first time: http://drechslershop.de/oberflaechenbehandlung/oel/steinert-drechsleroel-025-liter.html

Unlike Danish oil I use generally, Drechsleröl is so fine, not tacky and darkening of wood is minor. Three coats give a decent satin gloss finish.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice job Christos! A great lesson in simplicity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

